# NOS for Audi TT 225?



## NorthPole (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone tried NOS to Audi TT 225? My TT is chiptuned and I would like to hear your opinion on this topic.
Can the engine handle this? I was thinking appr. 50 to 70 HP.
Supplier? Installations guide?
I know of some tuned Evos that use Nitro, and it just works...no problems.
Thanks...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (NorthPole)*

There have been many 1.8t's with nitrous. One TT i know of that used it used the fly-by-wire (same as drive by wire we use) from NX and it worked great. 50-75 shot 4k rpms + will be fine from time to time. If you plan on doing it very often, you should think about rods since it will put some minor strain on the rods that will make them weaker over time


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (cincyTT)*

I tried a TON of it and it didn't do jack!!!! my car was NOT any faster. this was a direct port. i did feel pretty dizzy, couldn't feel most of my body and really, really shouldn't have been driving though.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_I tried a TON of it and it didn't do jack!!!! my car was NOT any faster. this was a direct port. i did feel pretty dizzy, couldn't feel most of my body and really, really shouldn't have been driving though.









Yea, too much NOS would make me dizzy and stuff








Agreed, Probably not much faster.


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (cincyTT)*

What if you're already running a w/m kit? Then where would you install nos? Right now I'm just running a single nozzle w/m about 6 inches from the tb.


----------



## NorthPole (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (outinfront)*

I am not running a w/m kit (what ever that is)
I am really seeking seriously answers or advices like the answers form cincyTT, please respect that.


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (NorthPole)*

Look santa you might want to respect the fact that 'advices' are found in all different ways and through different threads on this forum. Threads often take a path of their own, so understand that and you'll learn everything you want to know on here....so welcome to vortex.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (outinfront)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outinfront* »_What if you're already running a w/m kit? Then where would you install nos? Right now I'm just running a single nozzle w/m about 6 inches from the tb.

They work well together since the w/m (water-meth injection aka alky injection) reduces knock and you dont have to worry about retarding timing like you would if you used N20 buy itself (btw, NOS is a Holley brand, not Nitrous







)
Just get a wet or direct port with no more than 75shot, dont spray until after peak tq (4k) and you will be fine to do it. If you plan on going through alot, like a bottle + a month, please install rods. A 75shot has been shown to make ~100whp on a ko3s so dont get greedy.


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
They work well together since the w/m (water-meth injection aka alky injection) reduces knock and you dont have to worry about retarding timing like you would if you used N20 buy itself (btw, NOS is a Holley brand, not Nitrous







)
Just get a wet or direct port with no more than 75shot, dont spray until after peak tq (4k) and you will be fine to do it. If you plan on going through alot, like a bottle + a month, please install rods. A 75shot has been shown to make ~100whp on a ko3s so dont get greedy.

Definitely...I already have scats on the way...what about that whole dual nozzle thing though w/the w/m? Is that really necessary or is the single nozzle plenty?


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: NOS for Audi TT 225? (outinfront)*

Never mind just found the answer. Apparently w/ a snow performance kit (this is coming from snow performance themselves if that makes any difference) b/c of the spray pattern from the single nozzle somehow the dual nozzle set up isn't really necessary.


----------

